# Free next day delivery MAC



## Girl about town (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey was sent this in a miss selfridge email, Enter the word 
CHERRY
into the offer codes box for free next day delivery at MAC UK
yAY Im off to shop x


(expires 1st novenmber)


----------



## amber_j (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for this!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks more reason to shop


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Dani California (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------

